# Need Air Transport company



## Seanele (Aug 24, 2002)

Need air transport company for a Gallardo and target arrival by end of next week.

if anybody knows, 
please give my number or you can message me their contacts, 818-913-2790


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

Seanele said:


> Need air transport company for a Gallardo and target arrival by end of next week.
> 
> if anybody knows,
> please give my number or you can message me their contacts, 818-913-2790



Late response but if your still looking for a transportation company to transport your G send me a pm I know of a few reliable transporting company's for high end exotics. :thumbup:


----------



## Seanele (Aug 24, 2002)

a4 said:


> Late response but if your still looking for a transportation company to transport your G send me a pm I know of a few reliable transporting company's for high end exotics. :thumbup:


Thanks, but CX airline finally came thru and car is shipped.


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

Seanele said:


> Thanks, but CX airline finally came thru and car is shipped.


nice. :thumbup:

Is it your G? If so I'd love to hear more info & specs! :beer:


----------



## Seanele (Aug 24, 2002)

a4 said:


> nice. :thumbup:
> 
> Is it your G? If so I'd love to hear more info & specs! :beer:


i wish.., i work for a shipping company that mostly ocean transport but owner wants the car in one week. 
all in all, he put no less than 140k for shipping and "other stuff" (this include 80k for mods only..)


----------

